# whats it like wear u live??



## bigghouse (Jan 16, 2008)

hi guys, i was wondering wear u all our from.[]. i live on a marsh and woods in essex.

 well here ya go i guess[]:


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 16, 2008)

.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 16, 2008)

.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 16, 2008)

.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 16, 2008)

I THINK U GET THE POINT NOW BUT ONE MORE

 ANNA


----------



## Mike O (Jan 16, 2008)

I am not on a marsh but no too far from you either, So I would say it is pretty much the same here as it is there! []


----------



## digdug (Jan 16, 2008)

I live in Marietta, Georgia (suburb of Atlanta.)  Here is a photo of Marietta's claim to fame......the Big Chicken!   It is a landmark here. 
 Marietta has rolling hills, no marsh areas, and not as many trees as we use to have. A lot of building of homes the last ten years.


----------



## digdug (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is a nicer view of Marietta-the town square


----------



## digdug (Jan 16, 2008)

Then-Marietta Square during the Civil War.  You can still find some places to dig and find Civil War era stuff.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not to far away either, I live in the what was one of the biggest whaling ports of the 19th century, known to the British during the revolution as the "Den of Serpents" because most of the pirates who attacked the British fleets hailed from here, which lead to the British along with help of Benedict Arnold burning the town to the ground.  New London CT, home of our first Navy and today home of the Coast Guard and the U.S. Navys north eastern submarine fleet.  We also had a glass works which produced some of the most sought after New England glass...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 16, 2008)

I will take some pix tomorrow at work Anna.[8D]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Anna, I live in Seminole, Alabama and I own the swamp. Seminole is still a rural area but that won't last too much longer with all the growth. My brother and I owned 125 acres but we have spld off alot of it. I now live on an 8 acre parcel. I have included a recent pic of my back yard at dusk. We get alot of wild life here including some we don't like to see. The coolest one is a female panther who paces back and forth on the edge of the swamp and makes alot of noise. The least liked are copperhead moccasins and  little wolfs . They are called little wolfs by the wildlife cops. They are supposed to be a cross between coyotes and dogs but the last one I shot weight almost 80lbs. They are unpredictable and dangerious. A pack of the wiped out one of my neighbors sheep heard. Another guy lost seversl pigs and abunch of turkeys. One got some of my wifes pet chicken and a goose so he had to go. 

 The pick is not too clear but it is facing the swamp. That is a yearling deer between the pines. There is another one behind the bush that can't be seen. This afternoon they were in the driveway.


----------



## huffysback (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Anna-
 Well, the picture I'm posting is actually a cut and paste deal. It's a little too cold and snowy to get out and take any real good photos at the moment. But I wanted you to see our wonderful stadium that goes with this proud town of Green Bay!

 This is a big weekend for us...so I thought it appropriate to post the pic. 

 In the summer, Green Bay and the surrounding areas have some great places to visit for camping, fishing and hiking...

 Debbie


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 18, 2008)

packers-whose #5, i remember hes good (caus my dad forces me to watch football, i dont cARE though)

 annna


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 18, 2008)

TOM BRADY AND RANDY MOSS AND WES WELKER AND ASANTE SAMEUL AND MAT LIGHT AND TEDDY BRUSHCI AND RODNEY HARIISON AND LAURINCE MARONEY AND THE GUY THAT DOESNT DO ANYTHING BUT GETS IN FIGHTS ALOT (MERIWEATHER) ARE GUNNA SCHOOL BRET FAVRE LOBEY- MAKE US SOME WINGS AND FRENCH FRIES AND HOT DOGS AND CHEESEBURGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ANNA


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well since my Cowboys laid down and DIED, I'm pullin for the ole 38 year old and the Pack. In all honesty though, don't believe any team on either side can stand with Brady and the Pats. Them boys just know how to play ball![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is what its like around where I live Anna.
 My house,it dates 1840, and Zoey running toward me,
 I took this shot yesterday.All the snow is gone now (thank god) I have to plow the streets when it snows [:'(] come onnn spring[8D] Rick


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 18, 2008)

RICK U HAVE A PRETTY HOUSE[8D] MINES YELLOW. MY DAD SNOW BLOWS ALL THE SNOW FROM OUR DRIVEWAY. SANDY EATS THE SNOW WHEN IT COMES OUT THE OTHER END. I'M SCARED OF SNOW BLOWERS MY GRANDPA LOST 1 1/2 FIGURES DOIN THAT[8D]

 I CANT WAIT TO WATCH THE PATRIOTS- BUT I'LL GET A BANANA SHOVED DOWN MY THROAT IF I TALK[8D][8D] MY DAD SEEMS TO NEED PERFECT CONSINTRASION TO WATCH THE "PRETTY GIRLS" DANCE AROUND THE FEILD.

 ANNNA


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks kid []  yea stay away from those snow blowers!! a friend just did the same thing your grand pop did. Ouch!@#$%^&[]  Rick


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 18, 2008)

hey Rick,

 I noticed you are down in the Lehigh Valley. I did most of my digging down in that area back in the day. We live up in East Penn Township ( south of Lehighton ) now. I'm getting back into the hobby again after about 20 years.  Maybe we'll touch base some time. Take care all..............   Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 18, 2008)

our place after the snow.............


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Jim whats up...
  wow a 20 year break? I am getting itchy after a 2 week break [8D]
   where abouts did you dig in the valley? Rick


----------



## woody (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is my backyard.


----------



## woody (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm getting tired of shoveling snow.[]


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 18, 2008)

beautiful homes everyone, but Woddy my jaw dropped when I saw your view... wow...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 19, 2008)

Geeze Rick, we dug like groundhogs all over but i do remember a lot of digging over in Bethlehem at the chemical factory dump. had  to sneak in before dawn and be below ground by the time the sun came up. good digging around the tank in allentown. hit some good spots around the catasauqua and Jim thorpe areas also. lot of dump digging. folks i dug with were just starting to do privy digging when i start the married with children routine and dropped out. going to get myself set up here and start back at it again. not sure how much digging i can do, but i'm gonna find out.............  take care all.

 Jim


----------



## capsoda (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Jim, That flack is bad to the bone man. Excellent!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Jim...
  I herd about the tower digs,I lived in ambler at the time so I missed it.But I got to see it get blown up a few years back lol.
 Its seems like you dug around.Good luck coming back in, and Like I always say they can't git um all I dont care who thay are[] Rick


----------



## bearswede (Jan 19, 2008)

> tell 'em who's gonna win Anna....going to the Big Show!


 
 I'm lookin' forward to that replay of the last game in the regular season: Giants vs. Pats in the Super Bowl!!!!!!!

 Kelly... I'm surprised at you... The 'Boys didn't lay down and die...they got smacked down by the mighty G-Men!!!!!!!!









 GO GINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 Road Warrior Ron


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 19, 2008)

> bearswede
> Super Member
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hi ron!!!!!!!!! i thought of you today since ur in western mass-

 my dad had a meeting in western mass in a really old building. george washington bought the peice of land and built the building wear women worked making guns for the war. my dad said there were dents in the floor and he asked why they were there and the man said thats wear the women were standing year after year making guns and stuff. i thought that was pretty cool. the privie must have tons of bad guns in it!!!

 annna


----------



## bearswede (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Anna...

 Was it at the Springfield Armory?


 Ron


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 20, 2008)

yep u no alot


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Anna, The Coke bottling works is still standing at the big city of Burnt Corn, Alabama and if you look under the building you can see little pairs of pyrmid shaped piles of sand where each worker was standing at his work station almost 100 years ago.

 I found a nice 1915 Andalusia hobble skirt Coke under there. As far as I know there are no Burnt Corn bottles.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 23, 2008)

thats cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 i hope the bottles in the river dont freeze and break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but they survived there for 100 years so i'm not to woried!!1 i hope the tide uncovered more bottles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 annna


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's a shot of the biggest stream that runs through our place.  This is one of the best swimming holes and home to numerous brown trout.  We live in a valley with rocky hillsides and a little top land.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 24, 2008)

I used this last snow to move "Clawfoot Falls" to its new location.  Had a good Pennsyltucky  waterfall going until we had to drill a well and this barn spring location now flowed out below instead of above the tubs.   Dragged four of those puppies over the snow from the now dryed up barn spring pictured to the old house spring which is still flowing.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 24, 2008)

Good old Made in America stuff!


----------



## rlo (Jan 24, 2008)

my back yard. sometimes, if I'm real quiet, I can hear the fish laughing. I laugh with them.


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 24, 2008)

fish laugh? i learned something new today.


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2008)

From some of those snowy pictures posted , I'd say the deep South might be a great place to be this time of year.  20's to 30's at night and 40's to 60's during the day.  Lots of sunshine and no frozen ground.  Great time to dig right now, not too hot and not too cold.  Just wish there were better bottles to dig around here.  Hold on and I'll go take a pic outside at where I work.  Here you go, a great day to be outside and I'm stuck inside.


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

the fish only laugh at fishermen(?) like me I guess


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

let them laugh though. I have a 30 lb. salmon under my belt! literally


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 25, 2008)

WATAWATA WHAT?


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

I smoked & ate that 30 lb salmon. so it is under my belt! no I don't wear fish normally but who knows what the next fad will be


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 25, 2008)

who noes,, i thought u had a salman sewed on ur pants but i guess i'm out of it today

 anna


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 25, 2008)

ok


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 25, 2008)

oh boy...


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 25, 2008)

who likes fishin here??????


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 25, 2008)

are there salmon bottles caus i no there are codd bottles.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in tears...


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

ok guys I am totally innocent here!  honest!


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 25, 2008)

hi rlo do u find good bottle along the river???

 i was just wonderin

 anna


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

dost thou mean the Mississloppy?  havn't yet, but there's always tomorrow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2008)

What does he mean? cuz iz dont know what he means []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2008)

wow thats how I felt when I hit the bottom of that 40s pit and all was broken!


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

him who


----------



## mikmis (Jan 26, 2008)

hi anna,this is where i grew up . this time of year there is usualy to much snow to get out digging .there are ghost towns all over with little sign that anything was ever there .some places were dug by alot of people but there are probably still thousands of bottles up there waiting to be dug .


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 26, 2008)

wow thats awsome, looking down its like being the king of the world!!!


 anna


----------

